# Re: GX160 Governor



## JAS (Oct 19, 2016)

*Re: GX160 Governor*

Hi gang, Have a 622 that doesn't pick up it's rpm's worth while under any load. Had it to the dealer a couple times thinking the governor needs adjustment. All I was told was to adjust the cable. Tried that but it still seems as though the governor isn't doing what it should. 

From an earlier post I ordered a tachometer which I received today. The engine is running 3800 exactly. 


I plan to verify that the governor and throttle are set correctly. May be a dumb question but from what I've read in a paper from Honda there is no mention as to throttle position. Just make sure the governor arm and its shaft are turned fully clockwise. With the throttle in idle position there is play in the governor arm. Just wondering whether this is normal or it's an good indication that it does need adjustment. Thanks!

Read through countless posts and there was one from Bosco who had a similar issue though his problem had more to do with heavier loads. In the end, his governor/throttle weren't set correctly from the factory.


----------



## JnC (Feb 21, 2014)

To adjust the governor you have to take off the fuel tank, the air guard cover and the control cover. So basically when you are adjusting the governor you need to have clear access to the control, the control arm and the control arm tension screw. Set the machine so that the drive shaft is facing forward and the flywheel is facing you.

1) Loosen the control arm pinch/tension screw. 
2) Move the governor arm all the way to the left, so that the throttle/carb butterfly is in wide open position. 
3) While you have the governor arm in this wide open position turn the governor arm shaft all the way clockwise till it stops. 
4) Tighten the pinch bolt. 

When the throttle is in wide open position the governor shaft should be hitting the limiter located inside the motor. 

After adjusting the governor, put everything back together and adjust the Max RPM to 4000. 

here is a picture for reference, do not pay attention to the arrows as the arrow on the throttle is wrong.


----------

